# Mozart KV 594 Adagio & Allegro for Clock-Organ



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

Mozart composed at least a little music for the organ.





I'm particularly interested in any recordings of this or similar music played on small, period pump organs:





Most of the recordings I have found have been on full-size pipe organs in big cathedrals. Can anyone recommend some pump organ Mozart?


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

K.594: Andrew Millington




K.608: Ivan Ronda




K.616: Daniel Chorzempa


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

Right pieces wrong instrument


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

Seriously? *Nobody* has any input???

Here. Let me prime the pump for you.


----------

